# Freestyle Libre and swimming



## Roger Bartlett (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I hope you are all keeping well.

I am thinking of getting the freestyle libre 2 kit. Apparently it is only water-resistant for upto 30 mins when swimming. Does anyone know if this is an absolute time limit? On those occasions when I do swim I am usually in the pool for longer than 30 mins - maybe 40-50 minutes. What about things like snorkelling/scuba diving activities on holiday?

Thanks for any help you can give me!
Roger


----------



## grovesy (Feb 17, 2021)

I suspect many have not had chance to test as the Libre2 as on been availa le in the UK since January. Some may have experience of the previous Libre version.


----------



## Roger Bartlett (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks Grovesy. I suspect the answers are likely to be the same for Libre2 as for the first version, so any info and suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## helli (Feb 17, 2021)

I've not been swimming with my Libre but I have had long (45 minutes) soaks in the bath with it (and maybe a glass of wine). The sensor experienced no long last effects (but the wine "evaporated")
Whilst in the bath, the readings were a bit high but this may have been the heat  - I experienced something similar in a sauna. But the readings were fine afterwards.
Some find the continuous submersion can loosen the glue so either use a band to hold the sensor in place or something like a Tegaderm patch over the sensor.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 17, 2021)

I have had the occasional scan in 10 mins message following a bath.


----------



## Roger Bartlett (Feb 17, 2021)

Amity Island said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I have used the Libre 1 whilst swimming for a long time (until gyms shut), always more than 30mins, more like an hour. I've never had any problems with it.


Thanks Amity Island,
Do you use anything to cover the sensor when swimming?


----------



## Roger Bartlett (Feb 17, 2021)

helli said:


> I've not been swimming with my Libre but I have had long (45 minutes) soaks in the bath with it (and maybe a glass of wine). The sensor experienced no long last effects (but the wine "evaporated")
> Whilst in the bath, the readings were a bit high but this may have been the heat  - I experienced something similar in a sauna. But the readings were fine afterwards.
> Some find the continuous submersion can loosen the glue so either use a band to hold the sensor in place or something like a Tegaderm patch over the sensor.


Thank you!
I do like the sound of a hot bath and "evaporating wine"!!


----------



## Aristotle (Mar 6, 2021)

Does anyone know if there’s any issue with sea water and the freestyle libre 1?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2021)

Aristotle said:


> Does anyone know if there’s any issue with sea water and the freestyle libre 1?



I’m pretty sure I’ve seen parents posting on the Libre Facebook Group about their kids using Libre splashing around on the beach with no problems.

I guess swimming will always be one of those situations where there is a degree of risk for wearables - so a few disasters are perhaps to be expected, but generally the experience seems to be good.


----------



## Aristotle (Mar 8, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ve seen parents posting on the Libre Facebook Group about their kids using Libre splashing around on the beach with no problems.
> 
> I guess swimming will always be one of those situations where there is a degree of risk for wearables - so a few disasters are perhaps to be expected, but generally the experience seems to be good.


Thank you!


----------



## Amity Island (Mar 8, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ve seen parents posting on the Libre Facebook Group about their kids using Libre splashing around on the beach with no problems.
> 
> I guess swimming will always be one of those situations where there is a degree of risk for wearables - so a few disasters are perhaps to be expected, but generally the experience seems to be good.


Mike,
Would you suggest a spare or two sensors for these types of situations where kids on holiday?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2021)

Amity Island said:


> Mike,
> Would you suggest a spare or two sensors for these types of situations where kids on holiday?



It always pay to take spare supplies on holiday?

Infusion sets... reservoirs... insulin... test strips... sensors... about double what you think you will need!


----------

